# Can a pax take another ride without rating the last driver?



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

I assume they're forced to rate, am I right?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nope, they can go on to the next without rating, according the tipping screen altogether.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I assume they're forced to rate, am I right?


Nope


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nope......I am also an Uber rider and sometimes I don't rate.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I assume they're forced to rate, am I right?


Nope.

I'm a rider too.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Uber allows your pax to get sh!t faced drunk weeks later, then go back and 1* you out of the blue. This is one of the many benefits to being on Uber driver team. Go Uber! Yea!!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Look at lifetime trips vs rated trips. Mine is about half.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber enjoys the bad feelings that ratings bring, and encourage revenge ratings by the pax.


----------

